# Akita Inu and American Akita



## sunrise

I am new to the Akita breed and do not own an Akita yet. I am seeing that there are two different types of Akita. 

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is any difference in temperment and health of the Akita Inu and what they call the American Akita? I do know that a male/female are the best combination, but what would be the next best if both dogs are fixed? A male and male or a female and female?


----------



## Snuz

That is awesome


----------



## Gary L

I can't answer your question, but welcome to the group!


----------



## Hermes1

You are partially correct, only the American Kennel Club, and the Canadian Kennel Club consider American and Japanese style Akitas to be two varieties of the same breed. On the other hand, the Federation Cynologique Internationale, The Kennel Club, the Australian National Kennel Council, the New Zealand Kennel Club, and the Japan Kennel Club consider Japanese and American style Akitas as separate breeds. Temperment and health seem to very similar between the two. The American Akita is typically larger and more muscular, the Japanese Inu looks similar to Foxes. The prevailing wisdom is not to pair Akitas of the same sex regardless of neutering/spaying. Akitas are wonderful dogs, they are highly intelligent, intensely loyal and spiritual. They also are very independent which can lead to being stubborn and they are powerful dogs so early training is essential. They are inherently leery of children unless growing up with them and are also leery of people in general so early socialization is also essential. With good early training training, socialization and consistent "pack leadership" Akitas make wonderful companions.


----------



## Crantastic

Regardless of the sexes, please don't buy two pups at the same time (I don't know if you were planning to, but just in case!). Google "littermate syndrome" for the reasons why, or check out these links:

http://paws4udogs.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/littermate-syndrome/
http://blog.betternaturedogtraining.com/2013/07/18/littermate-syndrome/
http://www.dogstardaily.com/radio/02-littermate-syndrome

In short, the dogs can bond to each other and not to you, which can make training difficult and can also result in dogs with bad separation anxiety, among other issues. Raising two pups together is also three times the work of raising one, as each pup needs to be trained and walked and played with separately, as well as both together.


----------



## sunrise

Thank you Bruce. I am disappointed about the possibility of the Akita being same sex aggressive. I already have a male Alaskan Malamute and female standard poodle and I wanted to bring in the Akita while my malamute was still around as he is such a good natured dog and I was thinking that the Akita would be able to integrate itself into our household and the other dogs would help guide it while it was still a young puppy. I do intend to socialize and obedience train throughout it's life. Temperment is very important to me. It is hard to know if you are truly reading about the Akita inu or the American Akita. I have talked to a couple of breeders and we are planning to visit both an Akita Inu breeder and an American breeder in the next couple months. 

Thank you Gary for welcoming me to the group.


----------



## sunrise

Crantastic, I will definately not be getting two puppies together, but I do want the dogs that I already have to help me with training the puppy. The are both adults and fixed, both good natured dogs. I guess we will see how that ends up working out.


----------



## Crantastic

Good to hear! 

There's a member here who has an Akita (American, I believe) and three Siberian huskies. The Akita is female and the huskies are all male. Her dogs get along well.


----------



## Hermes1

Excellent articles, thank you for sharing these.


----------



## sunrise

Crantastic That is what I am thinking that what we would do is get to get a male because I did hear somewhere that the worst combination for dogs is two females. I wasn't sure though if that applied to Akitas too.


----------



## Hermes1

sunrise said:


> Crantastic That is what I am thinking that what we would do is get to get a male because I did hear somewhere that the worst combination for dogs is two females. I wasn't sure though if that applied to Akitas too.


It is typical for females to be less tolerant of each other than males. It is also true that there have been cases where households have had two or more of the same sex with little or no issues, after all dogs are individuals like us humans. But you have to understand, Akitas are a primitive breed and not typical of other dogs, and as such unpredictable so you take your chances. Don't get me wrong, I own and love my Akita (male) and in fact we are in the process of getting a second (female). I have had enough experience with and read enough material to know having two or more of the same sex is a risky business. Several top Akita breeders I am familiar with, will in fact, not sell puppies of the same sex to a household or one where the household already contains the same sex as the proposed puppy. I would hate to see another Akita, or any dog for that matter, but especially Akitas because they are so hard to re-home, wind up in a shelter.


----------



## sunrise

Thank you Hermes1. Maybe we will just have to wait. Right now we have such an easy situation with the dogs we have. Good luck with your female Akita that you will be getting!


----------



## Hermes1

Thank you sunrise. Good luck to you. A good book to read on Akitas is Akita Treasure of Japan


----------



## Digby

I had an all white Japanese Akita for 15 years. She died 3/15/12 and I miss her everyday. She was a pleasure, never destroyed anything. A wonderful dog. I hope your experience with the breed is as wonderful as mine was.


----------



## sunrise

I will check out the book that you mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## sunrise

Digby, I hope my experience is also as wonderful as yours was. It is really something that your dog lived for so long. I am sure it had a lot to do with how well you took care of her.


----------



## Hermes1

Digby said:


> I had an all white Japanese Akita for 15 years. She died 3/15/12 and I miss her everyday. She was a pleasure, never destroyed anything. A wonderful dog. I hope your experience with the breed is as wonderful as mine was.


Sorry for your loss, Akitas are indeed wonderful and a special breed. I cannot begin to imagine life without my Kenji.


----------



## Digby

A lot of people think that Akitas are aggressive dogs. Mine was not, but still got the label. As a matter of fact, most of the time she was afraid of her own shadow. Also, home insurance agents have labeled Akitas as dangerous, hence, no insurance. When Sasha was 14 years old, I tried to change my insurance - hoping to bring down the monthly payment. No dice. I said, "she can barely walk and sleeps all day, you've got to be kidding me!" Well, they weren't. So, before you get an Akita, check with your insurance provider *sigh*.

She was a beautiful, loving, and protective dog with a wonderful sense of humor (if that can be said for a dog), there will never be another Sasha. Now I have two lab mix puppies - Digby and Oliver. That is why I joined this forum. They are a handful.


----------



## sunrise

I did check Digby and my home owner's covers all dogs but pitbulls, pitbull mixes and some other terrier types. I read that more Akita breeders are breeding for temperment today. I will be making sure I choose a submissive or middle of the road type of dog when we get one. I have read what you look for and how to evaluate a puppy. My Alaskan Malamute was a handful as a puppy. He is settling down nicely now that he is middle aged. It took quite a while for him to become an adult.


----------



## Hermes1

Our Akita was not a problem with our insurance. I check insurance rates every couple of years and have run across a couple who would not insure our home, but others who will.


----------



## Dachank

Hermes1 said:


> Sorry for your loss, Akitas are indeed wonderful and a special breed. I cannot begin to imagine life without my Kenji.


Great breed to own it truly is a beautiful dog. I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Adjecyca1

I don't really have anything to add that Hermes1 didn't besides i personally favor the Akita inu, but i can't wait to see pics of your pup regardless as to which breed you choose to get, as i love ALL Akitas


----------



## Audrey_Dog

I've never had an Akita but I think this breed is just great!


----------

